# What do you wear to a wedding in Rainy Dublin??



## Kayteuk (Sep 11, 2008)

So I have to go to my cousins wedding in Dublin.

I haven't seen them in about 10 years and need to make an impression. Its going to rain probably, the wedding is on the 28Th September.

I am completely stuck and I want to buy something new.
I have my Manolo Blahnik Mary Jane's in Black, which I know are the best idea since they can get a little muddy and can be rubbed down!

I have no clue for the outfit! And I don't really want to wear black... =S

Any ideas!? BTW I need it to be from a UK shop, because I am stuck here for the next 2 weeks!

Thanks for anyone who helps me out! I'm really having a problem over here!
Love you all!


----------



## Korms (Sep 12, 2008)

I have the same dilemma (just not in Dublin!)!  I saw this dress on ASOS and thought it would be perfect for an Autumn wedding, I was going to get it but they only go up to a size 14 and I don't think I'll squeeze into that.  It looks so cute with the jacket too!

Peoples Market | Peoples Market Silk Ruffle Wrap Dress at ASOS


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 14, 2008)

OOO I like that.
I found a couple on ASOS but its always so difficult. =S


----------



## Korms (Sep 19, 2008)

Did you manage to find anything yet?

I ended up getting this Primark dress for the wedding I'm going to (tomorrow, in fact!)


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 20, 2008)

I brought this dress:

Knotted Neckline Dress at karenmillen.com

With black tights/stockings and my black Manolo blahnik Mary Jane's =)

And I have a little cute black hat which sits on the side of my head...It was an expensive day yesterday...


----------



## Patricia (Sep 20, 2008)

you'll look stuning

and omg i love that primark dress!!!


----------



## Korms (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I brought this dress:

Knotted Neckline Dress at karenmillen.com
_

 
Good choice!  Karen Millen is nothing but a wet dream for me at the moment (at least until my finances improve!) *sigh*, haha!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 21, 2008)

I Love Karem Millen. This is the best thing I have got from there so far!


----------

